# help! bloated tummy



## keylimey029 (Mar 19, 2009)

so tonight i noticed my little 7.5 week old baby pup has a swollen tummy. he eats fine but only poos like once or twice a day and i take him out alot. he doesnt cough or anything not fussy. he could have gotten into some dog chow, and i completley swtiched him from eukanuba to blue buffalo? should i take him to the vet if the onyl thing is is a little bloating?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

he may have worms.. have u dewormed him yet? take a pic too.


----------



## keylimey029 (Mar 19, 2009)

yeah hes been de wormed 3 times already. and my camera actually broke but ill try


----------



## keylimey029 (Mar 19, 2009)

mavericks tummy! not sure what it is hellp


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

not very good pictures but he looks like a fat happy pup to me. Puppies can have fat bellies at that age and if he has been dewormed I wouldn't worry so much. You pup should only poop 2-3 times a day. if he is only pooping 2x a day there is nothing wrong with that. unless his tummy is hard and he is uncomfortable I wouldn't worry. If you take more pictures try taking them of him just standing, not you showing off his tummy. That way we can see if it's really distended or just puppy belly.


----------

